# Selection of camera



## Stephen (Jun 27, 2009)

This may sound stupid or anti modern technolgy and most of all with a mindset not prepared to adapt.
I am used to non Digital cameras. Now with DSLR's I have difficulty setting all the multiple parameters on screen. Too complicated - Mode buttons - Tiny buttons and large fingers go crazy.Is there a camera where one can set them all i.e WB, Speed, Aperture, ISO, manual focus etc with the positive old fashioned knobs. Does this sound funny/strange? Perhaps someday we will see them. Would appreciate comments or some model that is easy to operate.
Thanks


----------



## gketell (Jun 27, 2009)

?How much do you want to spend?  The canon EOS 40D has a knob that includes C1, C2, and C3) (C for custom).  Once you go through all those little buttons and menus for the settings you need once you can save all of them to your Custom Setting position.  The next time you need them you just turn the knob and you are done.

It also has a "Custom Menu" page so if there are things you need to change occasionally you can save it to your custom menu page so you don't have to search for it over and over again.

Awesome camera for a good price.  I'm not sure if the lower-end rebels have these features but if they do they would be an awesome camera for a great price.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Greg,
Read many reviews of this. Interesting camera with good features but pricey. Will have to wait for a while and look aroundvas my budget is around USD 700.00.
Thanks again.


----------



## gketell (Jun 27, 2009)

Monitor Ebay and Craigslist.  Many people are upgrading to the 50d so the 40 keeps coming up for very reasonable prices.

GK


----------



## VisExp (Jun 28, 2009)

Stephen, you mentioned you are familiar with film cameras.  I assume you still have one.  To my mind when you buy a camera you are buying into a camera system.  The money you spend on the camera body can potentially pale in comparison to the money you spend on lens, flashes and various accessories.  

If you already have a film camera and lens then I would start looking at a digital camera of the same brand name.  That way you can still use the lens you have accumulated already.  This is especially true of Nikon.  Cannon not so much.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 28, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Stephen, you mentioned you are familiar with film cameras.  I assume you still have one.  To my mind when you buy a camera you are buying into a camera system.  The money you spend on the camera body can potentially pale in comparison to the money you spend on lens, flashes and various accessories.
> 
> If you already have a film camera and lens then I would start looking at a digital camera of the same brand name.  That way you can still use the lens you have accumulated already.  This is especially true of Nikon.  Cannon not so much.



Keith,
I have an old Minolta 7000 auto focus with Minolta lens 49mm, AF Zoom 35-70mm, 1:4(22) lens that came with the camera and a SIGMA Zoom AF lens 75-300mm that I got as additional for the 7000.
Wiill research Minolta Singapore. 
Thanks


----------



## Stephen (Jun 28, 2009)

gketell said:


> Monitor Ebay and Craigslist.  Many people are upgrading to the 50d so the 40 keeps coming up for very reasonable prices.
> 
> GK


Thanks Greg, Will monitor.


----------

